# Nedflix Closed Captions



## ChrisCCC (May 7, 2017)

Anyone know how to adjust the closed caption/subtitles font size etc for TiVo Bolt Netflix app? 

On most other Netflix apps (iPad, appleTV etc) the font is small-ish, yellow, and at the bottom of the frame (I believe these other apps are properly using the Netflix settings selected when you go online within the main Netflix account). 

On my Bolt the font is HUGE and take up almost the entire lower half of the picture. I cannot find any way to adjust within Netflix or TiVo.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Sorry, I don't know the answer for TiVo, but for some devices like Chromecast and watching on Netflix's web site, you can customize them via Netflix.

When you mentioned iPad and Apple TV, you actually have it do it on the device itself (see the Apple TV and iPhone, iPad, etc. directions at How do I adjust subtitles, captions and alternate audio on my device?). They don't respect what's set on the web site.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

ChrisCCC said:


> Anyone know how to adjust the closed caption/subtitles font size etc for TiVo Bolt Netflix app?
> 
> On most other Netflix apps (iPad, appleTV etc) the font is small-ish, yellow, and at the bottom of the frame (I believe these other apps are properly using the Netflix settings selected when you go online within the main Netflix account).
> 
> On my Bolt the font is HUGE and take up almost the entire lower half of the picture. I cannot find any way to adjust within Netflix or TiVo.


I can confirm that modifying your Netflix CC settings on your iPhone app will replicate over to TiVo and you can make them quite small.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

The per-profile subtitle preferences on Netflix's site work to set the rendition on my TiVos.


----------

